# HAPPY BIRTHDAY CAPSODA!!!!!!!!



## bottlediger (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey bro, it just wouldnt be the same without you here on the forum. Your one of the best, Im wishing you a happy birthday and many more happy and healthy ones to come! 

 Digger Ry


----------



## bubbas dad (Jan 26, 2008)

happy birthday warren and thanks for all the help along the way.


----------



## mikmis (Jan 26, 2008)

happy birthday warren!!!!!!!!!!!![]


----------



## Jim (Jan 26, 2008)

Warren, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! You are an asset to the forum and an all-around great guy. Have a good one. ~Jim


----------



## bearswede (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey, Warren...

 Wishing you all the best on your Special Day!!!!!!!! Who knows? Maybe your Maine Man will send you a barrel of lobsters for your B-Day!!??!!

 You must be gettin' on up there, Ol' Fella...

 Ron


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jan 26, 2008)

hi warren,   hope you have a wonderful birthday,  filled with family, friends, bottles and old cars.   thanks for all the help,   rhona


----------



## woody (Jan 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Old Man!!!!


----------



## annie44 (Jan 26, 2008)

To a great contributor to this forum - enjoy your special day!
 Cindy


----------



## bigghouse (Jan 26, 2008)

happy birthday!!!!!!!! hope u find some good bottles!!!!


 annna


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 26, 2008)

Wow! its your Birthday and you can't even get a free one! [8D] Happy B Day Rick.


----------



## epgorge (Jan 26, 2008)

Cappy,
 Have a happy.
 Ep


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hope you have a GREAT day Cap![] Live well.


----------



## wvhillbilly (Jan 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## capsoda (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I was my moms favorite birthday present 53 years ago.[] She is here with me right now.

 Again, Thanks.


----------



## rlo (Jan 26, 2008)

happy Bday to you & your Mama!  I gave my (soon to be ex) hubby a daughter on his. never could top that present!


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 26, 2008)

OH OH Warren:
 Have just a great B Day.  Your a real pleasure.  And here is to another year and many more.  You help alot of people
 Madpaddla


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday Cap I hope its a good one.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday, hope Lobey cooks you a nice dinner.[]
 Laur


----------



## towhead (Jan 26, 2008)

16 Candles....I mean...."They Say it's Your Birthday"....I mean.... Happy Happy Birthday Baby (Conway) ....oooops there I go again....showing _*MY*_ age!   HAVE A GREAT ONE!!!!

 Old Cars and bottles!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## idigjars (Jan 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday Warren, here's wishing you many many more happy birthdays!  Paul


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 26, 2008)

happy b-day!


----------



## capsoda (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks to all. It was a really great day even though the weather sucks. Made out on the gift cards to Harbor Freight.[]

 Bought myself everything I need to build a really strong C4 tranny to go behind the 351 for my hot rod. $800 dollars in parts. It should put my kidneys in the back seat and whiplash the crap out of me.[]


----------



## Mihai (Jan 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Warren!

 You are the most generous with your time, your knowledge and your friendship. 

 I'm glad I know you.


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday Warren and wish my more. bill


----------



## appliedlips (Jan 27, 2008)

Hope you had a good one Cap!


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 27, 2008)

Hoping you had a great birthday Cap. I'll be clicking the meter over on 53 myself this year. If I had known I was gonna last this long, I would have taken better care of myself........... take care all


 Jim


----------



## saphireblue (Jan 27, 2008)

Well happy unbirthday.  Every year you can take one off now.  You get younger every year.  No but seriously Happy Birthday.


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 27, 2008)

well happy birthday warren!


----------



## logueb (Jan 28, 2008)

Sorry I missed your birthday post.  Well happy late birthday wishes from Buster and Harley.  Harley wanted to drive down and see ya, but he's not a really good driver but don't tell him I said so.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 28, 2008)

Glad you had a gooddun!  May this be a great bottle year!


----------



## southern Maine diver (Feb 3, 2008)

Holy Smokes...

 I go off to work outside the state for a week and I miss your birthday???  [&o]  Man, I'm sorry.  I have a short memory these days... that's why I need the computer to keep me up to date.  Sorry I missed your birthday, but a happy belated one to you Obi-Wan!!!!!!!![]

 Looking forward to hooking up with you somewhere, sometime this year.  You take care and I hope Cindy got you something nice for the big Birthday.

 Wayne[&:]


----------

